# World's Best Cat Litter



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

So found a full rebate offer for a 7 lb bag of the WB cat litter. Bought a bag last night along with a new litter box. I set the WB cat litter box next to our current litter box containing recycled paper pellets and my kitty took to the WB immediately - #2 last night and #1 during the night. 

I really love the light texture and smell right out of the bag but noticed the smell was a bit 'funky' this morning. Thinking of buying some Arm & Hammer baking soda litter deodorizer to sprinkle on it. I'm allergic to perfumes so can't buy any scented litter.

Has anyone had any experience with this litter - your thoughts - and, if anyone has had issues with the smell, has anyone tried sprinkling baking soda on it?


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I am currently using World's Best. I do like the clumping abilities and I really do not notice any 'funky' smell..I have found that if poop is left in there for a while, there is a stench to the litter. I just put a bit more on top, spray with deodorizer and it does go away~ eventually! But I noticed that with the last litter I was using--Blue Buffalo. I did like it but I found that there was a brown(walnut shell), coating on everything-after a while...
this is my first full box of just the World's Best...so we can compare notes..


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Upon closer inspection and shoveling did find a 'piece' I had overlooked so that was probably why the 'funky smell'. 

I was a bit disappointed just a few minutes ago to see her using the box with the recycled paper pellets. Was hoping to get rid of the pellets as they're dark gray which makes the treasure hunt more difficult - also they don't clump and feel it isn't as sanitary.

Will continue to monitor and keep you posted.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I used WB religiously for a long time. Until I moved. When I cleaned out the walk in closet where MOw's litter box was there was a film of ....dust... all over EVERYTHING.

I don't mean, brush it off and pack the item. I mean a thick layer of dried sludge that had to be scrubbed off of things. It was WAY dustier than I ever imagined and since I have two covered boxes it made me nervous. I switched to a less dusty brand.

Also, I add a LOT of water to MowMOw's canned food (history of UTIs) and a fair amount to Shepherd Book's food and they pee a LOT. I was going through a little over a bag a week of WB and I just couldn't afford that.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried it once, for a very short period of time. I too noticed an odd smell, but the dust is what got me. That just can't be a good idea. We went back to Dr. Elsey's after that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I tried it and really liked it at first. Then I came home one night and for the first time, I knew I had cats in the house - from the smell. I never before experienced that. ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was coming here tonight to post about cat litter, so I'm glad this thread is up! 

I have used the clumping clay litter for years, but I got so tired of the dust everywhere that I'm looking for something new. I tried Feline Pine, and I like it pretty well except it too is dusty. Now I'm trying Yesterday's News, but the pellets don't scoop well. My scoop picks up a scoop full of unused pellets that won't sift through the scoop. That's no good.

So any suggestions? My main goal is low dust in addition to easy clumping/scooping. Thanks!


----------



## Scooter007 (Jul 8, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> I tried it once, for a very short period of time. I too noticed an odd smell, but the dust is what got me. That just can't be a good idea. We went back to Dr. Elsey's after that.



Does Dr. Elsey's litter have lower dust than World's Best Cat litter? I've been using World's Best Cat litter for a while... tried a few other ones but I really hate the dust. How come you tried to switch from using Dr. Elsey's?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have tried pretty much every litter out there. Worlds Best is the one that my dogs would eat big mouthfuls of, just the litter, not even going after poops. And it was WB and Feline Pine that I was using when my mother in law said "I can smell your litter box...."

I prefer Arm and Hammer multi cat and Cat Attract. Cat Attract can be expensive so I mix them sometimes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I consider it the World's Worst Litter. Like others have mentioned, the only time I've ever had anyone tell me that they could smell the litterboxes was when I used it.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

I bought a bag with a coupon and one with a rebate. I'm not in love with it so I'm just mixing it with Dr. Elsey's in order to use it up. It was so cheap that I wanted to try it and not waste it so I'm basically using it as "filler" until I run out. 

Dr. Elsey has a rebate on their site as well. I paid $16.49 for a 40lb bag and got the full amount back. I've never seen so little dust in my life and it clumps rock solid. I'm a big fan


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

rightsaidfed said:


> I bought a bag with a coupon and one with a rebate. I'm not in love with it so I'm just mixing it with Dr. Elsey's in order to use it up. It was so cheap that I wanted to try it and not waste it so I'm basically using it as "filler" until I run out.
> 
> Dr. Elsey has a rebate on their site as well. I paid $16.49 for a 40lb bag and got the full amount back. I've never seen so little dust in my life and it clumps rock solid. I'm a big fan


Which type do you use of Dr Elsey's? and do they all clump? I was looking at them before I bought WB, and all they said was 'scoop able'. Is that the same as clumping?
thanks,


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

We tried the Worlds Best and it did not go very well. And I could not stand the smell of it so we reverted back to Dr.Elsey's.




artiesmom said:


> Which type do you use of Dr Elsey's? and do they all clump? I was looking at them before I bought WB, and all they said was 'scoop able'. Is that the same as clumping?
> thanks,


We use Dr. Elsey's Ultra Scoopable Cat Litter, the big blue bag. It is a clumping cat litter with 99.9 % dust free. 
Like the above poster said, there is a rebate form for 1 bag on the website plus you can get $1.00 off coupons from the site too.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

I use this stuff too and I'm quite happy with it. The smell bothered me at first, but I don't really notice it anymore now (after about 2 weeks of using it) so either I'm used to it already or it just goes after a while. I don't think it's that dusty, but my litter tray is a bit higher at the sides so she can't kick it all over the place. I love the fact that it's flushable, I don't think I'd want to use anything I can't flush anymore.


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the rebate information - I'd like to try a bag of Dr. Elsey's. My pet shop said they carry the blue bag but it says for multiple cats - the other one they have is Cat Attract. Hopefully I can find a Dr. Elsey that isn't perfume-scented as I'm allergic.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

The Dr. Elsey's multiple cats one is fine. They don't add scents to any of their litters.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

At the risk of sounding backswood at best (again!!!) I've never even heard of World's Best. I've recently switched to a cheaper litter than I used to use and so far am finding it fine.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> I tried it once, for a very short period of time. I too noticed an odd smell, but the dust is what got me.


Ditto this for me. It should be called World's Dustiest Cat Litter. I also suspect the dust was a trigger for bronchitis episodes in my cat.


----------



## penny1956 (Jun 3, 2012)

So every day, I've been spending so much time sweeping up the "World's Best Litter" scattered all around the box and beyond. So tired of it that I tossed the entire bag (what a waste!) and went back to my recycled paper pellets - there's always a few scattered pellets about the box but the WB ended up not only around the box but at least five feet away - even found bits of it on top of my furniture! I'll never use WB again. 

I don't like using hooded litterboxes as I'm concerned about my kitty breathing in the litter in a closed in space so I really need a litter that doesn't fly all over the place. I have the top edge that snaps on that - theoretically - helps keep litter inside the box but it only can do so much.

Do you think Dr. Elsey's will 'fit the bill'? If not, I'll just stick with the recycled paper pellets.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Smokey596 said:


> I was coming here tonight to post about cat litter, so I'm glad this thread is up!
> 
> I have used the clumping clay litter for years, but I got so tired of the dust everywhere that I'm looking for something new. I tried Feline Pine, and I like it pretty well except it too is dusty. Now I'm trying Yesterday's News, but the pellets don't scoop well. My scoop picks up a scoop full of unused pellets that won't sift through the scoop. That's no good.
> 
> So any suggestions? My main goal is low dust in addition to easy clumping/scooping. Thanks!


i don't know about the newspaper pellet ones, but if you get a special box or "reverse scoop" (scoop all the whole pellets into a bucket but shake the sawdust back into the box, then throw away the sawdust and put the whole pellets back in) it every other day, you won't see dust with wood pellets. i did it every day at first but it isn't completely necessary. every two days or so keeps it under control.



jadis said:


> I have tried pretty much every litter out there. Worlds Best is the one that my dogs would eat big mouthfuls of, just the litter, not even going after poops. And it was WB and Feline Pine that I was using when my mother in law said "I can smell your litter box...."
> 
> I prefer Arm and Hammer multi cat and Cat Attract. Cat Attract can be expensive so I mix them sometimes.


were you mixing the two together or have one of each? i only use pine and there is absolutely zero odor. it is the only cat litter i've ever found where there is no urine smell, even slightly. you have to get rid of feces right away though.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> At the risk of sounding backswood at best (again!!!) I've never even heard of World's Best. I've recently switched to a cheaper litter than I used to use and so far am finding it fine.


I'm exactly the same. Whatever supermarket brand is on spesh is what I buy. Some of them are a bit more perfumey than others, but neither I nor my cat really have any problems.

The exception being Costco's 18kg "purrfect" litter. It smells horrible, doesn't cover the LB smell, and doesn't clump well at all. The stupid thing is that it's not even less expensive per weight. Never again.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Litter. BIG problem for me due to the fact I have asthma. I must wear a dust mask to avoid an asthma attack when I work with the litter. Right now I am using Tidy Cat and avoiding the room for at least half an hour after I pour the new litter out.

World Best and Sweat Scoop I could not use because of the fermentation that happened with the corn and wheat; which produced funky grain molding smells that really bothered my asthma. I do OK with pine litter, but Feline Pine is too large in pieces and I am just now trying a new smaller pine litter that is more like clumping litter. We will see.

I did use one of those automatic cat toilets for four years. Genie Cat Toilet/litterbox. It was very nice in that it emptied itself, scooped itself up to four times a day. I was very happy with it, BUT my older cats would not eliminate their stool in the Genie. They hated the feel of the plastic pellets on their feet and refused to dig in them. The younger cats would poop in the Genie, but they also refused to dig in the pellets. When the Genie started to have mechanical problems three years after I got it, I decided when it died, I would not be replacing it. If I could have gotten my cats to use the Genie exclusively, I would have gone ahead and gotten two more machines and used the Genie exclusively. But, the cats voted with their poop and the Genie, did not win....


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

I've used World's Best for about three years now, so I obviously like it.

I find that it clumps very well, and cleaning my kitty's little "presents" out of it is super easy.

I agree that it generates a ton of dust. I intially tried using it in a closed litter box, and my poor Artemisia would come out sneezing. So I switched to an open litter box and haven't had a problem since. The dust does get everywhere in the room, but that just forces me to clean, which I probably wouldn't do often enough without the extra incentive.

I haven't noticed any issues with smells, and, more importantly, my mom and sisters haven't either, and their noses are way more sensitive than mine. That being said, I keep the litter in a pretty big room (12*16). I had it in a tiny bathroom when I first moved into my new house, and I did notice it being a bit smelly in there.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

penny1956 said:


> Thanks for the rebate information - I'd like to try a bag of Dr. Elsey's. My pet shop said they carry the blue bag but it says for multiple cats - the other one they have is Cat Attract. Hopefully I can find a Dr. Elsey that isn't perfume-scented as I'm allergic.


I get the blue bag. It's probably multicat, but when I looked on their site, I didn't see a down side to using it with my 1 kitty. It is in fact unscented. It's also as close to dust free as I think us humanly possible with a clay litter. I honestly don't see any dust at all and it clumps like a rock. 

Don't buy cat attract unless you need it. It's for cats that have been missing the box to entice them back. It's also much more expensive.

40-lb blue bag of dr. Elsey cost me $16.49 then I filled out the rebate. I receive the rebate check within about a month. Not bad!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I tried the Dr. Elseys and I love it! Not a speck of dust, still the fine pieces the cats are used to and it sifts well and clumps very hard. No smell either! Thanks for the tip!


----------

